# My address bar is black and types white.



## soccherchic (Nov 12, 2016)

I clicked something on my computer and now the address bar is black and the writing is white. Along with everything else I go into like office.....how do I fix this.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

check theme options, sounds like you have accidentally set a high contrast theme
tight click desktop & select personalisation


----------

